# Guns



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I have an old Franchi 620 that I use for most upland bird hunting. It's very light and easy to carry. For waterfowl or shooting flyers I have a rather inexpensive Baikal MP-153. It's kind of ugly and heavier than sin to carry around but there is next to no felt recoil, an important consideration if you're going to shoot a hundred birds on a weekend with heavy waterfowl loads.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Swampcollie,
You're so right, recoil and weight are kind of hard to separate. My new 12 gauge is light so I can easily carry it, but my shoulder will pay hell with the recoil. I'll find out later today how bad. I've got a new jell pad for the stock that I hope helps. My husband talked about adding sand to the stock, but then it gets too heavy. I'm pretty small at 5'1", so getting a heavier gun is hard. It's hard to find that right combination. I'm not an expert on guns, I've never heard of a Franchi or Baikal. Where are they made?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I think you will love that shotgun. It has very good reviews. I prefer semi auto's and since I have to shoot left handed because of blindness in my right eye. I either buy left handed shotguns or convert a right handed model with a custom stock, pump guns are awkward for me. I hope yours feels right for you because proper stock fit is 90 percent of what makes a great shotgun / shooter combination.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I know what you mean, that's why my husband cut the stock down 2-1/2". I'll still possibly cut it down some more after we go to the range. Females just don't have a lot of options for shotguns with short stocks. This is my first pump gun. I have a 22 rifle and a 223 with a scope I really like. But the whole shotgun thing is new for me. Normally I handle the dogs and my husband shoots.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I've gotten really into shotguns the last couple months. I'm completely in love with the new Browning A5. I'll be buying one as soon as I have a spare $1,600 or so! : But right now I have a 20 gauge Remington 870, Mossberg 535, and I borrow my dad's Benelli SuperNova. I like the supernova but the recoil is rough. What are you using it for?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Franchi is owned by Benelli. They are the no frills line of Benelli guns (made in Italy).
Baikal is a line of Russian made shotguns. They are heavy and clunky but very reliable hunting guns. 

The Nova is a reliable shotgun. People either love them or hate them. And you're right they are very lightweight and prone to harsh felt recoil. Choose the shells you shoot wisely and it shouldn't beat you up too bad.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I love my 20 gauge Winchester 1300 youth. Yep, I said youth!  I got it when I was 12 and it still fits me perfectly. I have short arms.  The best part is a ton of little cousins of mine have used it to start off skeet shooting, so it's been used by lots of people in the past 30 years. It's a great gun to learn with. It's my go to for skeet shooting and downed a few pheasants for the first time this past October in North Dakota.

I also used my cousin's 20 gauge Weatherby SA-08 youth when we were pheasant hunting and quickly fell in love with it. My cousin (15 years old) and I would trade guns back and forth throughout the day while we were hunting, depending on where we were walking or standing. 

I'm not a big gun enthusiast. I don't have a closet full of them like my coworkers seem to think I do because I enjoy hunting, but if you asked me what my favorite gun out of all was it would be my 30-30 Savage lever action that I use for deer hunting. It is all purely sentimental value as it used to belong to my great-grandfather, was passed down to my dad and is now mine. We are estimating that the gun is close to 100 years old and still manages to take down a buck and/or doe each year. My best shot with it was a 200 yard shot, through the lungs of a 6 point buck!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Let me recommend a Past Recoil pad. It's a recoil pad that you wear on your shoulder and it spreads the force of recoil across a larger area instead of having the butt stock driving into your shoulder over and over. I have been using one for 20 years and I won't shoot many high powered rifles without one because if it's painful to shoot, you develop "flinch". I also like it better than any "soft" pads on the stock because the soft pads allow the gun to move a bit during recoil and that tends to slam into my cheek bone. With the past shield or vest everything moves together. I have literally shot thousands of high power rifle rounds a day prairie dog hunting and not been a bit sore.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

kellyguy said:


> Let me recommend a Past Recoil pad. It's a recoil pad that you wear on your shoulder and it spreads the force of recoil across a larger area instead of having the butt stock driving into your shoulder over and over. I have been using one for 20 years and I won't shoot many high powered rifles without one because if it's painful to shoot, you develop "flinch". I also like it better than any "soft" pads on the stock because the soft pads allow the gun to move a bit during recoil and that tends to slam into my cheek bone. With the past shield or vest everything moves together. I have literally shot thousands of high power rifle rounds a day prairie dog hunting and not been a bit sore.


That was what I needed on our pheasant hunt last year. I was on blood thinner at the time for a heart issue and after the first morning out I came back to the lodge and had a deep purple bruise that went from my shoulder to halfway down my arm and over to my collar bone. I had never bruised while skeet shooting, so never thought about it with the blood thinner. Ooops!  It took two months for it to disappear. Lesson learned.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Swampcollie,
Which shells would you suggest for my 20 ga? I will use it for ducks and ptarmigan/grouse. Do you have a suggestion for choke size?

Kellyguy,
My husband tried to talk me into a pad, but I wasn't sure how it would fit. I was thinking of looking into a jacket with the pad built in, but that would mean I would always have to use that jacket.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I used a Franchi Affinity 20 gauge for a pheasant hunt last year and absolutely loved it. It was simple to use and incredibly light, one of the lightest around I think. The recoil was very little. It looks like they have a compact version that's adjustable now too. 

Affinity Compact Shotgun | Franchi Shotguns


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I wish we had pheasants. What did you do for the recoil on your Franchi Affinity?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"My husband tried to talk me into a pad, but I wasn't sure how it would fit."
Past makes about a dozen different models including one for women that you wear under your bra strap. Obviously I haven't tried that one but every one I have tried was super comfortable and with the adjustable straps you can wear them over anything from a tee shirt to a hunting jacket.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> I wish we had pheasants. What did you do for the recoil on your Franchi Affinity?


 
I didn't have to do a thing. It has a pad built in and I think pretty much all new semi-automatics will kick less than a pump. I think that's part of what the "intertia system" helps with too. 

Inertia Driven® System | Franchi Shotguns

Also, are you thinking of buying a special choke? Otherwise I'd stay with Modified if you're using steel. You can't use a full with steel.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We are required to use steel up here. I don't think we have any old lead shells kicking around the house. I haven't looked at the chokes for the gun yet since I just got it this week. I'll see what it came with. I got the pump due to the price, it was only $569.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Never had a favorite, never owned many. The most sentimental one was a .270 Savage though. Felt like this on my shoulder.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow...their really are women who have Golden's and like shotgunning??!!

Wish I had known this when I was 20....OMG


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I didn't own a gun until I married my husband. He grew up hunting and target shooting. I grew up bow target shooting. Very different weapons.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

goldlover68 said:


> Wow...their really are women who have Golden's and like shotgunning??!!
> 
> Wish I had known this when I was 20....OMG


I think that why my dad thinks I would be a good catch for some guy...although I've never been married and I'm 42.  Some guys just don't look in the right place.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> Swampcollie,
> Which shells would you suggest for my 20 ga? I will use it for ducks and ptarmigan/grouse. Do you have a suggestion for choke size?


I would suggest you start with a 2 3/4" #6 steel for the upland birds. Try a 2 3/4" #4 or #3 steel for ducks. Most of the time you'll probably want to use an IC choke.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I like this thread! I eventually want to get a shotgun and take shooting lessons so I'm taking note of all your suggestions. 

goldlover68 - Your post cracked me up.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I would actually suggest just going down to your local skeet and trap shooting club and meeting people there. I've met the most wonderful people at mine. Even a lovely couple whom let me borrow their remington 1100 for skeet shooting. I also get coaching from an a former Olympic skeet shooter and 2 former military shooting instructors. You may also be able to try out some loaner guns from the club. It'll help you get a feel for what kind of gun you need and it's just fun.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

My favorite is a Philadelphia A.H.Fox Sterlingsworth in 16 ga., 26" barrels Mod and IC, from around 1918. This is my "go to" for doves, grouse, woodcock. I have quite a few doubles, one a customized German of incredible beauty and fine utility. Built around 1925, in 16 bore with 28" full and fuller. I shoot tungsten matrix in timber for ducks and teal with it.

I have my fathers Stevens 5100 in 16 ga, 28" Mod and full. Made in 1938. He cut grass at 10 cents per yard to get it out of lay-a-way from the local general store when he was 11. Sometimes he will borrow it back when he wants to hit what he is shooting at. LOL (Otherwise he shoots an H&K SBE in 12 ga.)

I have a Browning BPS in 12 ga, 26" and a pocket full of chokes for it, but I hate the thing as it kicks like a mule.

Two pre-war A-5's, one a Fabrique National, the other a Browning, both 16 ga. One stocked for trap.

A BAR Mark 1 in .308, a DPMS AR in .223/5.56 with heavy varmit barrel, Remington 552 in .22.

And some other stuff.


Max


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

abradshaw71 said:


> I think that why my dad thinks I would be a good catch for some guy...although I've never been married and I'm 42.  Some guys just don't look in the right place.


Well heck if I weren't so darn old I would run right up there and see what I have been missing.....Course this may not go down well with my wife of 45 yrs......:no:


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

goldlover68 said:


> Well heck if I weren't so darn old I would run right up there and see what I have been missing.....Course this may not go down well with my wife of 45 yrs......:no:


45 years? I think you found the right woman!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

A good relationship is like a good gun. The better the fit, the longer it lasts. When the emotional, intellectual, and commitment from each fit well with the other, time together makes success easier, and lessens the felt recoil.

Our oldest will be 47 next year.


Max


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

abradshaw71 said:


> 45 years? I think you found the right woman!


Yep, she is a doll and she has put up with me for a very long while...

I hope you too find your sole-mate, cause you are never to old....:wave:

By the way, at 64, 

42 year old women look like movie stars to me.....!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

goldlover68 said:


> Yep, she is a doll and she has put up with me for a very long while...
> 
> I hope you too find your sole-mate, cause you are never to old....:wave:
> 
> ...



You're so sweet! My parents have been married for 45 years as well. I love them more and more every day for their amazing commitment and love for one another. Such a wonderful example of what it takes to make a marriage work for me. 

I haven't given up hope yet of finding that special guy, but at the same time, I've been greatly blessed in many other ways.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

DH and I were organizing shells and guns yesterday before we were leaving to the range. Boy those dogs thought it was Christmas, they were so pesky, let's go they kept saying. Then we had to leave them with their long faces wanting to go get birds, instead they were left behind. Poor dogs, guns out and no birds for them. It's funny to watch how excited they get when the guns come out. Guns = Birds.


----------

